# Earnings for a plumber in Oz



## katkimmins (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi, my family and I are on the visa process at the moment, my partner is a qualifide plumbing & heating engineer running his own buisness here in the uk, he is woundering how much he could earn in Australia? also where would be the best place to settle for work and bringing up children who are 5,6 & 15?


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

hello katkimmins 
found this on the web, please note this was a report from 2010 so im sure the rates have gone up some what. Please not that all plumbers have to be insured in Australia.

How much does a plumber cost?

Plumbers charge anywhere between $25 and $178 per hour, with an average quoted price of $68 per hour. The average total price for a typical plumbing job is $1,093. Low end hourly rates are for basic work like fixing leaks and drips and can often be completed successfully by a handyman rather than a qualified plumber. High end hourly rates often include the labour of a plumber and apprentice. Total prices vary depending on whether materials are included. Simple consumables like washers and hoses are commonly included in the quoted price, whilst more expensive or specific parts are not included. As plumbing can be dirty work, many plumbers offer to clean up after themselves. You should make sure that a plumber is licensed and insured

Hope this helps you


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello again 
this site below shows the licence fee,s for electricians/plumbers in SW
Plumbers, gas fitters and electricians - Government of South Australia


----------

